# Asian people are descendants of reptilian aliens



## TheLastShy

> I have reason to believe that all Asian people are direct descendants of the reptilians.
> 
> *History*
> 
> Chinese Dragons are legendary creatures often referred to in Chinese mythology...
> But are they really myths? Like all myths and tales, there is some truth within.
> The father-reptilian, the one who created the Asian race, was *Emperor Huang-Ti*, also known as the Yellow Emperor (2697 BC to 2597 BC)
> 
> He has been said to have lived 100 to 400 years of age. When he died, he transformed into an etheric dragon and flew to the realms of the immortals (perhaps the Moon). Because of this, Chinese people often refer to themselves as "Descendants of the Dragon", and with good reason.
> 
> *Physiology*
> 
> The reptilians share many physical traits with the Asians.
> One trait that the reptilians share with the Asians are their small ****** eyes.
> 
> The Asians are well-known for their dominance in the martial arts.
> This can be attributed to the superior physiology the reptilians have passed down to them.
> The Asians can excel at any physical activity they choose. They have the genes for it.
> 
> Bruce Lee himself was probably a reptilian hybrid.
> When his philosophies became more anti-government, they got rid of him.
> And when his son started asking questions, they god rid of him too!
> 
> *Left-Brain Dominance*
> 
> The Reptilians are known for being cold-hearted, logical, and calculating beings.
> Because of their reptilian roots, the Asians are left-brain dominant,
> explaining their natural abilities to excel in math, probrem-solving, science and computers.
> 
> *Culture, Rituals, and the Reptilian-Brain*
> 
> The Asians are obsessed with rituals and ceremonies.
> Similar to the Illuminati, who are anal about their rituals and dates (numerology, etc).
> The desire to succeed and be above all others is also a common trait shared between the Asians and Reptilians.
> Ever wonder why the Asians excel so much at school and in sports? It's their desire to be supreme and above all others.
> 
> *Spirituality*
> 
> The Asians are known for their mystical ancient spiritual knowledge. The Asians know the true nature of our reality, as well as the spiritual aspects of the human. Ever wonder why the world's greatest philosophers came from the East?
> 
> Knowledge of Chi, acupuncture, duality (Yin-Yang Symbol), spirits, connectedness to nature, etc was passed down to them from their alien-reptilian ancestors. The West has disregarded all of this ancient knowledge as hocus-pocus superstition, but the Asians know better.
> 
> *The Asian Female*
> 
> If you were an Alien God who could create woman in your own image, how would you go about it? It is a well-known fact that Asian women are superior in every way when compared to women of other races.
> 
> It is any wonder why white guys, black guys, Indian guys, and even Asian guys, are constantly hooking up with Asian women? It is because their superior physiology, facial symmetry, and advanced brains make them more attractive than women of other races.
> 
> *Media*
> 
> The proof is in the Media, so they say.
> The dragons/reptilians are often used in Asian-based entertainment.
> The Asians are sure proud of their roots.


http://themacchoi.blogspot.com.br/2012/09/asian-people-are-descendants-of.html



> *Spamming*
> 
> Spamming will not be tolerated, which includes: blatant, excessive or inappropriate promotion or advertising of any person or persons (including user popularity-based threads), product, service, website or board; pyramid schemes or referral games; posting multiple threads; use of multiple accounts; posting threads in the incorrect forum; looks-rating threads; excessive capital letter use; excessive punctuation use (ie !!!!!); excessively long signatures; and/or any post deemed spam due to irrelevance or nuisance in nature. Links from recently registered accounts will met with more scrutiny. Don't register on our forum to immediately promote your personal or commercial site.


----------



## Overdrive

:doh Mods, please end this, thanks.


----------



## TheLastShy

After creating this thread I just got a mail with the following: "YOU HAVE NO IDEA OF WHO YOU ARE DEALING WITH. STOP SPREADING THIS STUFF OR YOU WILL BE TERMINATED. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED." I don't understand it. Is this even serious? :lol

Wait, how do they know my address? I am a bit worried now.


----------



## Kristin888

queen Elizabeth maybe but not a whole race of people


----------



## doe deer

lololol


----------



## ljubo

yeah and white people are descendants from nordic aryan aliens

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nordic_aliens


----------

